# Finding outlets for music compositions



## Troytrmpest57 (May 7, 2015)

Hi,
I'm a new member to this forum, I thought this would be a good idea to see what other people experiences are in finding outlets for there original music compositions.
When I say "outlet" I specifically mean orchestras playing your music.
Has anyone had any luck finding a music director or conductor who I can approach to see if he would play my compositions? 
I live in London, have written to a number of amateur orchestras without so much as a reply (so frustrating)
Has anyone here experienced the same?, what does one need to do to have someone look at your scores?. Yes, one may say competitions are a means to an end however, I don't entirely agree they are a good thing. one's opinion maybe entirely different to someone Else's when it comes to judging and I'm sure there are many talented people discouraged when they were not selected. this doesn't mean their music is bad or not good enough but it doesn't encouraged you . Anyway, to cut a long story short was wondering if anyone here on this forum has found an full orchestra willing to accept scores.
Thanks


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

I play in a community orchestra and our MD programs music from local composers a couple times a year. In fact our pops concert last Saturday had two. One from an adult established composer and one from a high school junior who was a former student of our MD. The audience LOVED it! But we are a provincial volunteer orchestra and our audience are a forgiving lot. I don't know if you have anything like that in London.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Since you have written to amateur orchestras, have you actually sent any excerpts of your work so they at least have some understanding of what kind of music to expect from you? Do you have any local new music ensembles who met be interested in a new local composer? What kind of contacts do you have? Who are some musicians you know personally?

I started out getting my music performed publicly only very recently by writing a short piece of music for a friend and his older brother who aspire to become a professional classical guitar duo and are well on their way. As a still learning classical guitarist myself, I obviously have a teacher and he is part of a couple of ensembles as well as an occasional solo performer and I'm currently writing a piece for him which should be finished this year. He's also asked me if I would consider composing for his duo or even for the guitar quartet he is in. Eventually I guess I would just move on to bigger things and composing for more famous ensembles and orchestras as time goes on.


----------

